# Monarch Series...



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

I was very fortunate a few years ago. I had planted some Milkweed plants and was rewarded with these. I learned quite a bit.
Wasp eating shed skin...








Munching. These are little eating machines. I was amazed at the destruction of the plants.








Preparing...








Not quite finished...








Finished...








Last shed skin outside of chrysalis??








Almost ready...








Filling wings...


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

WOW! What an amazing series of pics Dori ray: An excellent study of an amazing process









The only insects I ever see on my plants tend to be greenfly :sigh: - They're very clean greenfly though, I spray them with soapy water, every day.... :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

The Red Admiral is one of my favourite butterflies but they never seem to stay still long enough for me to approach or capture them since getting a camera. Wonderful shots Dori and thanks for enlightening me about the colouring of the caterpillar .. I never knew which one it was .. I'll now keep my eyes open for it.

Keep up the beautiful work you are doing .. look forward to seeing more and learning too!


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks very much. I was very fortunate to witness these amazing creatures. I have much more respect and awe since seeing what they have to go through. These were taken 2 summers ago, the Milk Weeds still are there but are infested with this red bug. The only way to get rid of them is to spray them with soapy water:wink: but that would kill the caterpillars as well.:sigh:
So, it's survival of the fittest


----------

